# Muzz optics?



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I was fortunate to draw a Wasatch muzz elk tag this year. I am looking for any guidance for a 1X scope or possibly a red dot for my CVA Accura. I bought this gun a few years ago and used it one season with the factory open sites, but thinking of adding a scope/red dot to it. Any guidance you can give on scope and rings/base would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, TS


----------



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

I use the Sightron and the traditions 1x scopes, with tally one piece base, and have had really good performance, the Sightron is very clear, I personally would stay away from the red dot scopes, accuracy is much better with a "crosshair" type, and there's no electronics that could go down and the worst possible time.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I use a Simmons 1x Shotgun scope, duplex reticle. Its been a great scope.


-DallanC


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I tried all the 1x's over the years, the sightron 1x was the best of them.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I put a millet red dot on mine last year and its ok but a friend had the Cabelas pine ridge 1x on his muzzleloader after messing around with his scope I'm strongly considering purchasing one.


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

An Aimpoint brand red dot with 2MOA dot offers the greatest aiming precision,accuracy and quality for a non magnified sight.

Look at the Comp C3,9000sc or 9000L models, they run $400.

For bases look at the Durasite brand for your CVA, they offer both one piece and two piece bases for your gun. Cabelas and Midwayusa.com carries them.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I would be very leary of the Cabelas Pine Ridge scope. I bought one last year for my Knight only to have the crosshairs turn a quarter turn on me after about 20 shots. I returned it and picked up a Nikon that served me well last season. I'm thinking really hard about picking up a Leupold Prismatic to put on my new Encore Pro Hunter, but man are they spendy for a muzzy scope!


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input. I appreciate it.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Ever think of peep site setup? Put one on mine and it works great.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

T- I have an unused, sealed-in-the-box, extra Durasite set of bases and rings for CVA Accura if you need them. I would gladly sell them to you at a healthy discount. PM me if you are interested. 

Also, I like the red dot scopes and have found mine to be very accurate. I have had the battery run out while hunting before and that cost me a really nice 4 point buck. It might be worth it for an LE hunt to go with the 1X scope or peep sights.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I liked the sight picture on the pine ridge but I have heard of "durability" problems with them and people having to have them replaced. I'd rather pay for a more durable/reliable scope even if the sight picture isn't as good cause you don't want a problem out in the field that ruins your hunt, especially in utah where you might not have the opportunity each year. So I would say sightron or I have a thompson hawken hunter and that's been good, go with a quality bracket/mount for it and a good reliable trusted brand scope cause ultimately the sight picture isn't a huge deal cause a 1x is a 1x and the sight pictures don't very a huge deal, so the "best" sight picture isn't nearly as important to me. What's important, is getting as close to the animal as possible and it's just as important you have reliable parts so that scope stays dead on throughout your hunt.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I also have a MZ wasatch elk tag. So I figured the tag deserves a new gun. Ordered it within minutes of my E-mail saying it was for the muzzy hunt. I worked with the OEM sights and a peep sight and still couldnt get them high enough for a comfortable gun mount. Looked through a few scopes and red dots. Pulled the trigger on a Aimpoint Comp series. 2MOA dot, indestructable, 50,000 hour battery life on level 7 if left on. Great sight picture with both eyes open. So far i'm pleased with everything but its price tag

Spry


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

Good choice on the Aimpoint.

Pulled my muzzy out the other day (aimpoint comp C3 2moa, CVA accura V2, magnum 777 pellets, hornady super glide 250 grain sabots) to check its zero at the range.
First time shooting it since last year.

Loaded it from a speed loader from last year, took aim on the eight inch black bulls eye target at 215 yards and put the shot within two inches of the bulls eye. 

This was about 11:30 am/ high glare bright sun. On setting 8 for dot brightness.


----------

